# power surge on hub port



## jaat (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,

I having the following message pop-up everytime I start up. Can you please let me know how to get rid of it.

jaat


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try plugging the hub into another port,is it self powered


----------



## jaat (Mar 10, 2008)

dai said:


> try plugging the hub into another port,is it self powered


How would I do that? I guess it is self powered. I certainly do not plug in anything.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

self powered means it has it's own power supply and does not draw it's power from the computer
they are the best option and are cheap to buy
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817145033R


----------



## jaat (Mar 10, 2008)

dai said:


> self powered means it has it's own power supply and does not draw it's power from the computer
> they are the best option and are cheap to buy
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817145033R


Mine is not self-powered. But I get this message all the time.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

get a self powered one


----------



## jaat (Mar 10, 2008)

dai said:


> get a self powered one


I don't think I have been very clear. I have a laptop and nothing is connected to it at the USB or anywhere else. Still I get this message. I do not understand what will be the difference with a self-powered hub since I do not see myself using the hub at all.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you posted in the wrong forum and i assumed it was a desktop
it sounds like you have a damaged usb port or m/board or faulty power is it under warranty
is there anything yellow alongside usb in the device manager


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

are you using a DELL? if you do, try this patch from their website.

as per your post there is nothing connected on your USB ports. you can also try:
Right click on Start, select properties, select Taskbar, select Customise. Scroll down to Power Surge on HubPort. Higlight it and select Always Hide on the drop down menu.

i hope that helps


----------



## jaat (Mar 10, 2008)

fixmypc said:


> Hi,
> 
> are you using a DELL? if you do, try this patch from their website.
> 
> ...


It is IBM thinkpad. I currently keep hiding it but everytime I restart it comes up again and I hide it.

Thanks a lot for your effort and I really appreciate your help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you have nothing connected through usb try disabling them in the device manager


----------

